# Classical Hebrew: יְבֹשֶׁת הַמַּיִם



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Gen 8:7 is

  וַיְשַׁלַּח אֶת הָעֹרֵב וַיֵּצֵא יָצוֹא וָשׁוֹב עַד יְבֹשֶׁת הַמַּיִם מֵעַל הָאָרֶץ.  

What kind of verb is יְבֹשֶׁת? It doesn't look like a verb. It can't be an infinitive also.


----------



## Drink

I think you answered your own question: It's not a verb.


----------



## Ali Smith

It’s an infinitive from Qal.


----------



## Abaye

Looks like a qtolet noun, compare for example to חרושת, יכולת, כתובת, נעורת, קטורת.

Although it's as-if infinitive absolute + suffix ת, I couldn't find anyone who suggests such form.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> It’s an infinitive from Qal.


Do you mean verbal noun?


----------



## Ali Smith

Drink said:


> Do you mean verbal noun?


No. It seems to be an infinitive from Qal because it’s preceded by עַד.


----------



## Abaye

This article by עידית דורון ז"ל, published by the Academia, says that יבושת is indeed infinitive construct.
תחביר המקרא בראי הבלשנות המודרנית: המקור הנטוי כצורה פועלית (page 2, footnote 4, January 2018), also here (page 107).


> המקרים הבודדים שבהם יש למקור צורת נקבה — אהבה, יראה, שכרה, יכולת, *יבושת* — אינם מעידים על נטיית נקבה. המקרים הספורים שבהם מופיע המקור עם תווית היידוע, למשל הַּדַעַת, הם מקרים שבהם אין לסווגו עוד כמקור, אלא כשם לכל דבר.



I find it an exceptional form that doesn't comply with the standard of infinitive, but they know better.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> No. It seems to be an infinitive from Qal because it’s preceded by עַד.


Why does עד mean it must be an infinitive and not a verbal noun?


----------

